

Google agrees to pay $8.5 million to make Buzz privacy lawsuits go away - startupcomment
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/04/google-agrees-to-pay-8-5-million-to-make-buzz-privacy-lawsuits/

======
Groxx
That's an extremely cheap agreement. Probably because statements like this:

> _Remember back when Google's Buzz social networking app shared user's
> private information without their consent?_

Are based on complete FUD. They _had_ no privacy violations, just UI snafus.
Getting rid of the persistent annoyances surrounding things like that is
probably worth at least 8.5 million.

------
tshtf
Can any attorneys here tell us how much of this settlement would likely have
gone to the winning lawyers?

~~~
_delirium
according to this article, 30%:
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5g3yF0MKx3...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5g3yF0MKx3iORpW3tEYx7UuIhSoVw)

